
Skylake users given 18 months to upgrade to Windows 10 - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/01/skylake-users-given-18-months-to-upgrade-to-windows-10/
======
anonbanker
it'll still work fine in linux, so no worries.

